# Does Dr. Simeon see patients?



## Tattoosfade (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,
So in a nutshell, I'm thrilled because I finally know what I have. Ive been reading what people have been writing in these forums and its incredible to me that so many people are able to verbalise what I've been feeling my entire life.

Now that I know what it is I am experiencing, I'm willing to seek help for it. I live in New York City and I see that Dr. Simeon works at Mt. Sinai so I was wondering if anyone knows if she sees individual patients, or if she just does research?

If she doesnt, can anyone recommend a psych. in the area who wont trivialize DP, who actually knows about it and will help me understand the way I have been living and the effects it has had on my life?

Thank you!


----------



## Salim (Dec 21, 2006)

Does Dr. Simeon see patients?

All I can say is that her long-awaited book is out: "Feeling Unreal: Depersonalisation Disorder and the Loss of Self"! Check Amazon.com.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I don't think she sees people apart from her research. She's more of a researched and not a shrink me thinks :shock:


----------



## poodles (May 16, 2007)

Check out your local psys-DP-DR plays into many disorders - Iam sure they can help-get into the mental health care sysytem-


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

no, as far as i know she doesnt. I saw her in October and based on what i saw she is far too busy to do that. She will give good advice and even recommend meds for you but thats it, shed probably reccomend a doc. You can always call and ask, she does answer her own phone believe it or not. here is the Contact Information

Dr. Daphne Simeon
Primary Investigator
Mount Sinai School of Medicine
Department of Psychiatry
Box 1230
One Gustave L. Levy Place
New York, NY 10029
Tel: (212) 241-1306
Fax: (212) 427-6929
E-mail: [email protected]

take care
-flip


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Thank you for making us aware of this. I'll keep taking my Vit B complex.



> She suggested taking B vitamins. At the time, I said I'd tried them but that they gave me neuropathy (tingles down my legs). What I didn't realize is you can take small doses of Bs, particularly B6. I've been doing it and it really helps some symptoms.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

fuck adderal, give me some wellbutrin anyday. don't amphetamines exacerbate anxiety? :shock:


----------

